# "Edited" tags?



## sdgraham

This is the second time that I've seen a thread in which the original post seems to have been edited by the OP, but no tag to that effect shows on the post .... at least as far as I can see.

See: http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/breathing-breath.3082512/


----------



## Peterdg

When the post is adapted within the first 5 (*) minutes after it is originally posted, the forum software does not show it as "edited".

(*): I think it is 5 minutes. It may also be 2 or 3 or whatever: anyway, if it is not too long ago, it is not tagged as "edited".


----------



## sdgraham

Is that wise? 

You can see in the referenced thread that the OP is being criticized for a mistake that no longer exists.


----------



## Myridon

sdgraham said:


> See: http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/breathing-breath.3082512/


The user reports having edited the post one hour and one minute after the original post.  I doubt he edited the post and came back 55 minutes later to mention doing it.
I'm sure I've seen more cases like this that are way over five minutes.


----------



## Loob

Myridon said:


> The user reports having edited the post one hour and one minute after the original post.  I doubt he edited the post and came back 55 minutes later to mention doing it.
> ...


I'd say that's exactly what happened: there were two replies within two minutes of the original post and the OP was editing while those respondents were posting. He probably went off-line immediately after doing his editing and then came back later and saw the replies.


I think the editing arrangements were just the same in the vBulletin days - no?


----------



## Peterdg

Loob said:


> I think the editing arrangements were just the same in the vBulletin days - no?


Yes.


----------



## sdgraham

Another confusing situation regarding edited posts:

http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/is-ready-have-been-ready.3084472/#post-15595676


----------



## swift

Hello, sdgraham. 


sdgraham said:


> but no tag to that effect shows on the post .... at least as far as I can see.


And what kind of ‘tag’ would be appropriate, in your opinion?


----------



## Peterdg

swift said:


> Hello, sdgraham. And what kind of ‘tag’ would be appropriate, in your opinion?


I suppose sdgraham means the indication "Last edited ... at ..." that appears when you edit your post after the initial 5 minutes after posting the original.


----------



## sdgraham

Peterdg said:


> I suppose sdgraham means the indication "Last edited ... at ..." that appears when you edit your post after the initial 5 minutes after posting the original.


 --- or should appear.


----------



## Copyright

That would certainly be useful.


----------



## swift

With vB, it was possible to leave a note in the _Reason for editing_ box even if your edition occurred within the first 4 minutes after posting the original message. In my experience, very few members would use that feature—most of them would specify a reason for editing only if the update changed the contents dramatically.

I still fail to see how the _Last edited by {username}_ indication would help to prevent people from writing invalid corrections in the subsequent posts if they can’t wait 5-10 minutes to start writing their answers or comments to the thread. When I realize one of my comments or corrections no longer makes sense, I just delete the message to avoid creating more confusion. I think we must tolerate this kind of situations to some extent, especially if the OP is a basic learner of English and has very limited skills.


----------

